# help needed about marriages in the embassy



## sammyb22 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi

I got married to an Egyptian man last year in the Embassy so know all the procedures etc but i didnt add any conditions to the marriage contract! my friend will marry an Egyptian next month and i want to know if anyone can tell me what sort of conditions can go in the contract? i think its important to do this and i was silly not to

Please help!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

I never been married and I'm not a lawyer, but for some reason I think she can put anything? I mean it's not the same fore everyone, so she can put anything that she thinks she'd need to worry about if anything went wrong? That is the point after all! To make sure things won't get ugly if anything went wrong!!

Good luck to all the 4 of you!


----------



## Shaanz (Aug 12, 2009)

sammyb22 said:


> Hi
> 
> I got married to an Egyptian man last year in the Embassy so know all the procedures etc but i didnt add any conditions to the marriage contract! my friend will marry an Egyptian next month and i want to know if anyone can tell me what sort of conditions can go in the contract? i think its important to do this and i was silly not to
> 
> Please help!


When I married my husband there was a section in the contract where they asked about the financial compensation you require in case of divorce. They didnt give the option of other conditions besides finance to be added. I would say ask, there's no harm in it. I'm *guessing* you are allowed to add other conditions.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

I also only got the option about the dowry in the official marriage contract. I am not sure if you can or can't add in your own clauses, BUT there is nothing stopping you from hiring a lawyer and writing your own personal contract between you both, which your lawyer will then keep a copy of in case something goes wrong.

Just remember though, inheritance in Egypt has a special law unto it's own that even many lawyers don't know the ins and outs of - there is some kind of specific calculations that get made, it is not the choice of the individual or the family (although they have the right to redistribute if agreed amicably).


----------

